# firefox e acroread/gimp/pdf mimetype

## rb34

non so se il problema è della gentoo o di firefox

Dopo uno degli ultimi aggiornamenti, mi ritrovo firefox che apre gimp sui PDF scaricati da pagine che li creano dinamicamente. E ho impostato "use acroread (default)". Anche xfce, cliccando sui pdf sulla scrivania, fa partire gimp.

Non so dove cercare l'impostazione relativa a questa associazione, please help

----------

## ago

personalmente da kde..è sufficiente cliccare col tasto destro su un qualsiasi pdf, e da li è possibile modificare le impostazioni relative  all'apertura dei pdf...su xfce non saprei di preciso....ma sarà una roba simile

----------

## MajinJoko

No, il problema è diverso. A me ad esempio capita aprendo un file direttamente dalla cronologia dei download di firefox. Un rabbia allucinante.

Tempo fa avevo cercato un pò in rete per risolvere, ma avevo combinato poco (poca voglia = pessimi risultati).

----------

## krono85

Anche su gnome è la stessa cosa. Sulle proprietà del file c'è "apri con".

Da li scegli con quale programma vuoi che venga aperto di default.

----------

